# The 300 WBY Mag in Ruger #1 or 300 Win Mag in Ruger Mk II



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Which one to use? That is the question. I love both these rifles and their set ups and I have never failed to kill the game I was shooting at with either rifle. The 300 WBY Mag is a Ruger #1 and prints 1/2 groups all day long with my load 165gr Accubond. It is set up with a Leupold III Boone and Crocket 3.5-10x40mm and I have made with my guide present a 618 yard shot in Arizona (the Boone and Crocket scope and its range marks are for real, they work). I have also made a 426yd shot with my 300 Win mag and it will also group in the 1/2 inch group size with a 165gr Accubond in a Ruger MK II fitted with a Ziess Conquest 3-9x40mm. I need to settle on one or the other (I will also be hunting black bear during this hunt). How about some opinions for this hunter who loves both of these rifles and cal. (these are my favorite calibers). beartooth :-?


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Well since there is a wealth of opinions out there I have tought and decided based on the following. I have more energy and can cover more distance flatter with the 300 WBY Mag which has a 26" barrel but is the same length as most bolt actions with a 22" barrel yet it will weigh more. The 300 Win mag is a stainless where the 300 Wby is the standard Ruger #1 and the 300 win is a little lighter. I believe as I have practice I can load and more than likely make a follow up shot on an elk in most cases but my concern is if I am in a canyon with a bear and we are with in 75 yds or so. The reason I bring this up is that this last year I shot one which was 90 yd from me when I fired and the bear did not know I was there. When I hit the bear (which later when cleaning the bear we discovered that my round had taken the heart and lungs out the other side) the bear still turned to the sound of the shot and cam 30 yds toward me before hitting the ground. I am leaning towards the control feed bolt action 300 Win mag MKII, but I sure do love to shoot that Ruger #1 in 300WBY. Both very balanced rifles. What is so wierd is that I like my to Rugers better than the three custom rifles I have (the customs with Lilja barrels shoot 1/8 to a 1/4 tighter groups - chambered in 30/06, 30/06 Ackley Imp, 7mm/08 all Sako TRG receivers). Yes! I have decided to use my MK II 300 Win mag because of the need for a control feed when hunting bear and since the bear hunt is also part of the elk hunt the MK II is my choice.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think the two are so close no one could come up with any reasons to buy one over the other. Myself I like the 300 Win and I think you made a good choice. I have a 26 inch barrel. If you reload the Weatherby doesn't have much of anything over the Winchester.

I had to edit this today (2/22). A 36 inch barrel would be a little long wouldn't it?


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, when you come down to it I think you are right and I needed to use a control feed rifle that would give me quicker followups than the Ruger #1. I sure which Ruger made a long action MK II in 300WBY Mag. I would by it.


----------

